# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  avviso rettifica imposta di registro, solidarietà passiva, come si riparte il dovuto?

## nor

ciao a tutti, vorrei capire un principio basilare.
Mettiamo che A vende a B un terreno e poi l'Ade notifica alle parti un avviso di accertamento per un imposta superiore alla dichiarata e chiede di pagare ancora 100.  
A non impugna, mentre B fa accertamento con adesione e la chiude a 80. 
Dunque ora è accertato che si deve pagare 80 in più.  
Ma se nell'imposta di registro c'è solidarietà passiva e (se non sbaglio) il fisco chiede a tutte le parti il pagamento dell'intero, quell'80 lo chiede sempre ad entrambi e poi sta a loro regolarsi per i pagamenti?
Oppure chiede 40 ad A e 40 a B?
Oppure come funziona visto che comunque nell'avviso di rettifica viene indicato "somma dovuta in solido dalle parti"? 
grazie

----------


## roby

L'imposta di registro grava su chi acquista, e' lui il primo debitore. Sta a lui pagare la maggiore imposta accertata.
Detto questo, lo stato i suoi soldi li vuole e quindi se l'acquirente non paga li va a chiedere al venditore

----------


## nor

grazie, gentile e preciso.
Un chiarimento aggiuntivo: l'obbligato principale è l'acquirente, ok. Se il fisco per cautelarsi manda la rettifica sia all'acquirente che al venditore, e poi l'acquirente (dopo aver fatto acc.to con adesione) come da suo obbligo inizia a pagare, non c'è il rischio che anche il venditore che, magari "a sua insaputa" (oggi va di moda...) non sa che l'acquirente sta pagando, paghi e dunque paghino in due? 
Voglio dire: se l'acquirente paga il fisco normalmente annulla/rinuncia alla pretesa vs il venditore oppure non dice nulla e sta alle parti regolare i loro rapporti e restare in contatto?

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Verso il fisco l'obbligazione è solidare, la manda ad entrambi per legge.
Chi ha fatto adesione (acquirente o venditore che sia)  paga 80, se vuole qualcosa dall'altra parte deve fare l'azione di regresso nei confronti della controparte ex se non si riparte nulla.
Nei confronti del fisco, quando c'è la solidarità come per l'imposta di registro, chi paga facendo accertamento con adesione sana per entrambi.
Consiglio di non confondere le obbligazioni tra le parti, regolate dal contratto, con quella con il fisco, terzo rispetto al contratto, per cui si appicano le norme del TUR (131/86)

----------


## LucZan

Attenzione alle mina vagante delle imposte sui redditi a carico acquirente.
Caso reale: l'agenzia delle Entrate a seguito adesione del compratore ha irrogato a cascata accertamento redditi nei confronti del venditore per lo stesso valore. E' opportuno quantomeno che impugni l'accertamento ai fini registro anche il venditore.
L'Agenzia delle Entrate usava poi il valore di definizione del registro come accertamento ai fini redditi, ho constatato che lo faceva in modo sistematico, anche ai venditori che avevano fatto la rivalutazione pagando il 4% e che quindi nessun interesse avevano a celare redditi al Fisco (come nel mio caso).
Si punta sul fatto che alla fine qualcuno paga per evitare contenzioso e che essendoci stato un trasferimento di ricchezza reale, si può procedere alla tosatura o quantomeno qualcosa cade in saccoccia.
A buon intenditore ......

----------

